# Anybody got pictures of the big snow fall on the East coast?



## bogydave (Feb 6, 2010)

Any good pictures of the big snow?
Relative in SW PA sent this one. 11:00 AM & said not done yet


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2010)

None in NYC or a little North where I live. Maybe all the folks with the big snow have no power and/or internet?


----------



## bogydave (Feb 7, 2010)

I found "The official Mid-Atlantic storm watch thread " but was in the Stove section HearthRoom.
Not many pictures though.
Was just curious if all the hype I here up here was true, 
You know how the news is, drama but very little news & pictures with their opinions thrown in.
Seem to get better News & info on these sites.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 7, 2010)

What snow? This was the biggest non snow event of the century so far.  We are in north central NJ. Got maybe 2 inches.


----------



## raven (Feb 7, 2010)

I,m bumin 14inch here , was hoping for at least 24. I hate it when i allow myself to get sucked into media hype :roll:


----------



## dave11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's a pic of what I worked on yesterday. Keep in mind that 24 hours before this pic was taken, there was ZERO snow on the ground.

My driveway had 28 inches on it.


----------



## hareball (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowtographs!


----------



## hareball (Feb 7, 2010)

My girl sent this from the Va/Dc area


----------



## bogydave (Feb 7, 2010)

```

```



			
				dave11 said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of what I worked on yesterday. Keep in mind that 24 hours before this pic was taken, there was ZERO snow on the ground.
> 
> My driveway had 28 inches on it.



I bet you'd rather split firewood than shovel snow.
Back, shoulders & arms sore today?
Wow, that;s allot of snow.  none to 28"
Great pic


----------



## basswidow (Feb 8, 2010)

Hareball,

I think that's a car isn't it?  

I used to live in NoVa my whole life and loudoun county for the last 15 years.  Dulles recorded 32.5 niches in the 2 day storm.  The pictures I've seen from my old neighborhood are unbelievable.   

We didn't even get a flake of snow north of Rt. 80 in Sussex County.   I'm not complaining.  I split wood Sat and Sun with no snow to shovel!  Woo hoo!


----------



## hareball (Feb 8, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Hareball,
> 
> I think that's a car isn't it?
> 
> ...



Yeah that poor car was drifted right over!
I was watching Philly news and it was all about snow, News 12 NJ talking mostly snow, then Fox 5 NY barely any talk of snow lol


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 8, 2010)

Let's see if this works. New to this.

http://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/004#


http://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/003?feat=email#


----------



## SmokinPiney (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheyenne thought it was play time when i was plowin and shovelin out the wood. We got somewhere between 18-24" (dependin where ya stand lol) here and drift up to my waist, and they're callin for another 12-20" tomorrow into wed.













Finally helpin me out


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2010)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> Let's see if this works. New to this.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/panhandler3/004#
> 
> ...



WOW
Great pics.
No wonder there are lot  of power outages, the power lines are under the trees. A heavy snow, limbs bend & break, result:  no power
They need to cut the trees, leave them in 8' lengths, & signs saying free wood. Easy fix.  Plenty of firewood scrounges that would make short work of it.
They "Hydro-axe" every 5 - 7  years on power Right Of Ways here, so trees never get big.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 8, 2010)

hareball:
Good pics, 
Thanks
Some one has lots of "icicles".
More snow on the fire wood than on the house.
(need attic insulation upgrade?) (federal rebate program may apply)
watch out for ice dams 
Thanks again


----------



## Panhandler (Feb 8, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Panhandler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to pick up my son from college Saturday after work. On one stretch less than 2 miles long there were 4 trees that fell from the bank on the left of the road laying almost horizontal across the power lines on the right. Forecast 4-8 more starting Tuesday with 25 mph winds. Now one of my sons and his girlfriend are coming to stay here because they turned the power off to her dorms. Son lost power off campus Friday night. Dad got his back on at 5 last night. Got a couple friends that are lineman, don't expect to see them for awhile. 

Is that "Hydro-Axe" the vertical column with saws that I've seen hanging from helicopters? Niiiiicccce piece of equipment


----------



## hareball (Feb 9, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> hareball:
> Good pics,
> Thanks
> Some one has lots of "icicles".
> ...



Thanks Dave! Compared to most of the homes around me I have more snow on the roof than the others. We all have our heat ducts in our attics and these 37 year old homes lose a lot of heat in th attics and they melt quicker than me since i'm burning 24/7. But yeah I figure it's past due for an upgrade lol!!

I'm one of a small few with no gutters on the front of the house and get some crazy icices. Many people stop out front to look at them and take pics.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2010)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> I had to pick up my son from college Saturday after work. On one stretch less than 2 miles long there were 4 trees that fell from the bank on the left of the road laying almost horizontal across the power lines on the right. Forecast 4-8 more starting Tuesday with 25 mph winds. Now one of my sons and his girlfriend are coming to stay here because they turned the power off to her dorms. Son lost power off campus Friday night. Dad got his back on at 5 last night. Got a couple friends that are lineman, don't expect to see them for awhile.
> 
> Is that "Hydro-Axe" the vertical column with saws that I've seen hanging from helicopters? Niiiiicccce piece of equipment



Sounds like there will be lots of firewood to scrounge soon. 

Hydro axe ( general term : big brush/tree cutters, grinders & mulchers) Huge blades, chains, grinders, or cutters to pulverize wood & brush. 
Mount to big tired front end loaders, excavators, track vehicles, swamp rigs & sling from helicopters for the real big remote ROW clearing jobs) They eat brush & trees & spit out wood chunks/chips)

They had a smaller one buy my house cutting the power line ROW, anything less than 8" it ground into chunks. Not much big stuff since they do it every 5 - 7 years   , 
I talked to the guys, but they said not much usable fire wood on the maintained ROW s) pic of one like they use on good dry ground: (like one used near me but it had bigger tires & tire chains)
http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/1987-HYDRO-AX-621B-96114493


----------



## kabbott (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a drift but...... 0 to 3 feet in 1.5 days. This is a pic my sister sent me. I did not take to many pics at my house because the kids beat me to it, looked like
a herd of water buffalo stampeded through my yard. :gulp: 

looks like another foot or two is on the way tomorrow, my poor cub cadet and snowblower are earning there keep this year.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2010)

kabbott said:
			
		

> This is a drift but...... 0 to 3 feet in 1.5 days. This is a pic my sister sent me. I did not take to many pics at my house because the kids beat me to it, looked like
> a herd of water buffalo stampeded through my yard. :gulp:
> 
> looks like another foot or two is on the way tomorrow, my poor cub cadet and snowblower are earning there keep this year.



WOW  Another 2 feet, sure be pretty though.
May be pay back for all the years with no or very little snow. 
Will that cause flooding when it melts?
Hope power stays on & fire burns hot. 
Go fill up the gas cans while you can!
Good luck,


----------



## southbalto (Feb 9, 2010)

I posted these in the hearth room already.  Though I'd post here too.

Here are a few pictures from December & ast week.



















This AM (6-10) more expected.  25" on the deck at


----------



## bogydave (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pics, 
Wow , Wow, you got snow.
Nice deck & patio furniture. Awesome picnic table!
Black & white mode on the camera? (oh I do see some blue on the bird feeder) LOL  
That why Quads drops his red gas can, color
Your decorator really likes the color  "Snow White"  

Thanks for the pics.
Are you supposed to get more snow tonight & tomorrow?


----------



## DiscoInferno (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a bunch of photos I took on friday night, saturday, and sunday.  We got somewhere between 24" and 30" here.  Not particularly noteworthy back in the UP where I grew up, but out here it was rated #4 all time.  (For the season we're at #2 all-time, with #1 a real possibility.)  Lost power for a little more than 24 hours, and lost internet until tonight.  Our road (a dead-end) still has not been plowed.  I gave firewood to 4 or 5 neighbors so they could try to keep warm with the power out.  I of course was toasty warm, and since I had an inverter hooked up to the truck I had (limited) power also.

Now of course storm #2 is ramping up.  School is already canceled through friday, and the federal gov't has been shut down since last friday PM.  Crazy stuff.

http://picasaweb.google.com/scholnik/Snowmageddon201002?authkey=Gv1sRgCIWqoduBscX1Bw&feat=directlink

(edit: note updated link)


----------



## bogydave (Feb 10, 2010)

DiscoInferno said:
			
		

> Here's a bunch of photos I took on friday night, saturday, and sunday.  We got somewhere between 24" and 30" here.  Not particularly noteworthy back in the UP where I grew up, but out here it was rated #4 all time.  (For the season we're at #2 all-time, with #1 a real possibility.)  Lost power for a little more than 24 hours, and lost internet until tonight.  Our road (a dead-end) still has not been plowed.  I gave firewood to 4 or 5 neighbors so they could try to keep warm with the power out.  I of course was toasty warm, and since I had an inverter hooked up to the truck I had (limited) power also.
> 
> Now of course storm #2 is ramping up.  School is already canceled through friday, and the federal gov't has been shut down since last friday PM.  Crazy stuff.
> 
> ...



HOLLY SH!!  :bug:
 Sorry; I busted out laughing at the wood pile  LOL, WOW, You need a wood shed just to be able to find it. LOL
Sure is a short stack of wood LOL 2 ' of wood showing. What kind car you drive? other than white. It ain't moving for a while. 
Hope you have a sense of humor, MN sure dumped snow on you there. I'd be crying.  Just WOW
The news needed to show some of your pics, not a city street with a plow going by.

That's hard to believe & more coming.   Are you up on pretty high ground, cause it is going to melt?

Wow, lots of work just to be able to move around. Good luck. Hope all is OK. 
Thanks very much for the pics. Nice stack of wood, looks like you'll be warm at night.

Not laughing other than at the firewood stack just struck me as funny, sorry.
Unbelievable, & I'm in Alaska where we used to get snow. But never  30" in one storm in Wasilla anyway.

Thanks for sharing,  
you're right, crazy stuff.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Feb 10, 2010)

Luckily the stack by the fence (which is actually 5' tall) is not for this year.  This year's wood is under the porch, although it's still got a lot of snow on it.

The vehicles are a Ford Ranger and a Ford Freestyle.  Both have been excavated.  (Well, now they are being re-buried.)

We are on top of a hill, thankfully.  When it warms back up it's going to be a sloppy mess.


----------

